# Just Ordered My New Scale



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

Just ordered a scale from RightOnScales. Got the  UltraShip 35 for $35.50
plus the AC Adapter for $7.00. Got 10% off for using coupon code 'SPRING'. Should have it next week. $49.95 delivered.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2011)

Looks good Scott, I have one similar to yours and use it all the time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2011)

That's the one I wish I had gotten, but Pops didn't post it before I got mine.  LOL

I think that's the one he has. I love that removable control!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

It will be great for weighing hops and cure. I've been using a 1960's vintage postage scale for years.


----------



## venture (May 6, 2011)

I have the Ultra Ship which I bought based on Pops recommendation.  I am very happy with it.  The only problem on my unit is that the display is hard to read at certain angles.  This is not really critical though, because the "detachable" display can be tilted to any angle you like.  It is so user friendly that I use it much more often than I did my older Polder unit.  You will be happy with your purchase.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## boykjo (May 6, 2011)

congrats on the new toy...My scales now stay on my counter top.... I use them so much,,,,,


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

I saved the link to it after reading Pops recommendation about 3 months ago. Finally bit the bullet. Plus there was a little extra in my paycheck this week and it was startin to burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## pops6927 (May 6, 2011)

I love mine and so glad others are getting them too!  If something's weighing on your mind, now you can tell just how much!


----------



## pops6927 (May 6, 2011)

sorry... i couldn't resist... my bad...!


----------



## tyotrain (May 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new scale


----------



## tjohnson (May 6, 2011)

How long will it stay on before it automatically turns off?

If mine is idle for 45 seconds, it turns off, then I have to start all over.

Is there a decent/affordable scale that "ON" means "ON"

Todd


----------



## mudduck (May 7, 2011)

i have the ultra 55 modal you will like yours

it will stay on 2 or 3 mi i know


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2011)

Good one Pops.


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 8, 2011)

Congrats! sounds like you got a good deal! I love my My Weigh KD7000.  One of my favorite new toys - I'm using it WAY more than I thought I would. I cancelled the auto-off feature on mine, or I can also change it to a couple different settings.


----------



## alelover (May 9, 2011)

My scale has been shipped.


----------

